# HR10 upgrade path/suggestions?



## deadsenator (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi folks,

Long time lurker, first time poster and still somewhat of a n00b. I would like to ask for some advice about what upgrade path to take. I have two receivers to upgrade. An older Series 1 Tivo unit and an HR10-250(1TB). Both work fine and I'd like to still use them at another house. I loathe the lease and do not want any commitment to dtv, so I am looking for "owned" equipment. I see a fellow on fleaBay that sells many of these. Seems to be legit if he's been doing it for so long. Grain of salt in tow, I figure the RID would still need to be checked. From what I've read, my druthers would be to source equipment from some trusting soul here.

My other issue is what model of receiver should I target? I had gravitated toward the HR24 line. Is this okay? My chief goals are simply HD/DVR/dual-tuner capability and that function well (obviously). I can upgrade a drive if necessary. I honestly don't know the differences between the 22/23/24 models. Newer equipment is desired for longevity in mind. What are my pitfalls to look for? If I have grossly missed some of the FAQs, please slap me in that direction, too. 

Thanks for any input given. I have appreciated the help this forum has given me unknowingly over time. Thanks for that!

DS


----------



## deadsenator (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh my. It's late. I just realized I've posted this to the SD forum. Could a mod please move it to the HD forum? Though, I'd still love to hear from you folks, too. 

Oops.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

For people that had active HR10's when D* went to mostly MPEG4 HD transmission, qualifying customers were given opportunities to swap out their HR10's for free or nearly free. That being said, you'd probably want to find an HR24, they seem to be the fastest, but all the HR2x models are actually capable of all the same functions, identical operation. Certain models require different connectivity, internal DECA's in some, etc...but they all work identically, with some differences in performance of menus, some are more sluggish than others...they are literally hundreds of posts summarizing the slight differences in the models...


----------



## deadsenator (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you. Yes, I think that was part of my problem trying to determine some sort of "list" of differences. The information is spread so much is requires much more reading. I'll do just that, but I do appreciate the information you've provided. It would seem that I am not too far off in looking at the HR24 models.

Now to find an "owned" model.

Thanks again.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Check out the Buy/Sell/Trade forum. Buy Sell Trade.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Other than the associated commitment, there are advantages to having leased equipment. You may well be able to get upgraded for little or no cost, whereas if you buy owned, you will have an upfront cost.

If you assume you will be with DirecTV for some period of time (let's assume a year for sake of argument), and pro-rate the early termination fee, you will find the point where the lower start up cost offsets the ETF. So if you pay $400 for two owned DVRs and can get those for free by upgrading via DirecTV (with leased), the early termination fee of $20 per month for 24 months would be $480. After four months, you would come out better off paying the ETF if you were to terminate your service.

If an owned DVR dies on you, you are out the entire replacement cost (lacking the protection plan). If a leased DVR dies on you, it is replaced for cost of shipping (lacking the protection plan) or completely free (with the plan).

Just some things to consider. By all means if you know you want only owned equipment (for whatever reasons) then do that.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Your chance of finding a legitimate OWNED HR24 for sale are slim to none. In fact, if you want HD and you insist on owned you will probably have to settle for an old model which was sold prior to the leasing program.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

ThomasM said:


> Your chance of finding a legitimate OWNED HR24 for sale are slim to none. In fact, if you want HD and you insist on owned you will probably have to settle for an old model which was sold prior to the leasing program.


I see where there have been three of them for sale on this board in the last month. I wonder if more will be put up for sale as the 34's become available.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Out of curiosity, why didnt you upgrade the HR10 when D* was offering free upgrades? THe HR10's havent been able to receive any sat HD channels for at least a year or 2 now, making them literally worthless except for OTA, which of course is still possible with current models if you add an AM-21.


----------



## deadsenator (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, everyone.

Apparently, I wasn't very cognizant when I typed up my original note at 1:35 in the am. I do have the HR10, but I also have an HR20. The 20 is my main box right now and the 10 was on a regular teevee, so I didn't really care about HD then. I'm not sure if I was aware of the free upgrade from D or not, but oh well. Too late to cry about it now.

So, I'd like to upgrade both of them to newer units. The 10 now has a newer HD teevee on it. Matt may have a 21 for me to replace the Tivo and I'll try for a 24 to supplant the 20. There's a fellow on fleaBay that seems to sell a lot of "owned" receivers. I think the 24's he has are ~$300. Within my acceptable range, but ye-ouch.

Thanks Carl, I appreciate what you are saying about the lease advantages, but I never liked the forced lease from D, so I try and stick to the owned path. Maybe it stems from when I was tearing apart my old Tivo units.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Carl6, i think if an owned box goes bad without the PP, you dont have to pay the replacement cost, they'll replace it for shipping, but it will be replaced for leased and a contract.

It may be harder to find an owned 24, but not exactly rare.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

dpeters11 said:


> Carl6, i think if an owned box goes bad without the PP, you dont have to pay the replacement cost, they'll replace it for shipping, but it will be replaced for leased and a contract.


That may be, I do not know. But if you replace owned with owned then you are out the entire cost.


----------

